# TiVo Bolt Pro?



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi all. New to this forum. I recently have a leased TiVo "T6" (which I've heard is just a rebadged Roamio Plus???) from Atlantic Broadband.

I am extremely interested in purchasing a TiVo Bolt, but only if they release a "Pro" version with at least 6 tuners and a capacity that exceeds or meets the capacity of my current T6.

Has there been any *recent* information on the subject?

I know this has already been posted multiple times, but I was just curious to see if there have been any updates on the subject seeing that most threads were from several months ago.

Best regards,
unknown


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unknownpa said:


> Hi all. New to this forum. I recently have a leased TiVo "T6" (which I've heard is just a rebadged Roamio Plus???) from Atlantic Broadband.
> 
> I am extremely interested in purchasing a TiVo Bolt, but only if they release a "Pro" version with at least 6 tuners and a capacity that exceeds or meets the capacity of my current T6.
> 
> ...


The last we heard was from TiVo was several months ago, any new information on a 6 tuner Bolt will make this Forum very quickly.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

lessd said:


> The last we heard was from TiVo was several months ago, any new information on a 6 tuner Bolt will make this Forum very quickly.


Oh goodness, the suspense is very exciting. I can't wait to see what they come out with.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

unknownpa said:


> Oh goodness, the suspense is very exciting. I can't wait to see what they come out with.


You and lots of other people . Right now we don't even have any rumors, which likely means they are still in the early stages of development. But who knows maybe TiVo is doing a better job of keeping info secure this time (there were several leaks that pointed at the Bolt months before it was released).


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

It is coming. It was promised, but we just don't know exactly when, but it is expected this year.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, and businessmen have never broken their promises before. That said, I'd say wait until July/August and see what the landscape looks like then. That's the earliest, and if there's uncertainty over standards like cablecards going forward that could push things back.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

series5orpremier said:


> Yes, and businessmen have never broken their promises before. That said, I'd say wait until July/August and see what the landscape looks like then. That's the earliest, and if there's uncertainty over standards like cablecards going forward that could push things back.


Hmm that's true but I can't imagine them getting rid of the CableCARD considering how many legacy models utilize that standard. Worst case would be the slot becomes obsolete shortly after they release it but to save production costs they could just place a plastic cover and get rid of the CableCARD slot.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

I was expecting it to come out just after I ordered the Bolt but before it got delivered. 

The Bolt isn't a bad piece of equipment electronically but sure is butt ugly.


----------

